# Phal Sogo Grape equals ?



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 27, 2008)

What two phals. are used to make Sogo Grape? Is it Luchia Davis x Luchia Rosebarry?

Thanks for any and all help !


----------



## Elena (Feb 27, 2008)

According to RHS it's Super Stupid x Princess Kaiulani


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I should have at least remembered the Super Stupid parent. The reason I asked was I just had an order of 26 of them come in today. A different cross was advertised and then they sent me Sogo Grape. Had I know they were going to send Sogo Grape I most likely wouldn't have bought them. The cost was cheap enough not to worry about it. I did however contact the seller to at least let him know that I knew I didn't get what I paid for. They sort of said sorry but didn't offer a refund. I wouldn't have sent them back anyways as they are large n.b. clones and as I said earlier were fairly priced. Come to think of it, they were advertised as blooming size which they are not. What this taught me is to not use this vendor again.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2008)

Bob, wanna buy a bridge?  Who was the vendor? 

-Ernie


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 28, 2008)

Ernie is was someone out your way. E.F.G. Orchids. The first tip off should have been that he or she advertised a group of 25 for 3.99 each on E-bay. Then when I contacted them direct in order to see if I could also get an example plant, they offered them to me at $5 each. Then when I mentioned the 3.99 price they said yea, I can do $4 each for a group of 25. When I asked the actual name and clone they said they didn't know but new for a fact they were clones. The photos that they should were a true red not a Sogo Grape color. Also the cross they advertised was not Sogo Grape. That I knew for a fact. Well almost a fact, I had to check on this forum to confirm.

Oh well, I learned not to deal with them again.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 28, 2008)

They had Sogo Grape 'Fireball' at WOC. Not the nice, full form as 'Y.N.' AM/AOS, but still has the crazy awesome color. Shoot, for that price... 

-Ernie


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 28, 2008)

Ernie, they arrived without a clonal name. When I contacted them and to let them know that they had not pulled the wool over my eyes and indeed I know I didn't receive what I paid for, thats when they gave me the clonal name of 'Fireball'. Also your correct, for that price I still didn't do badly.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 28, 2008)

The Luchia cross you mention isn't registered. I'd guess it'd be a standard pink though??? Maybe a white with blush? Lots of schilleriana, amabalis, rimstediana, etc... the building block standard Phal species. Sogo grape has spectacular leaves- thick and light green with very round edges, no anthycyanin to speak of. I'd expect Luchia X to have some red in the leaves and possibly a darker shade of green??? 

-Ernie


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to have a Sogo Grape in my collection years ago when I had Phal hybrids. It was a fairly nice Phal as I remember, branched inflorescense of smaller grape-colored flowers

Bob do you know how to use the RHS parentage search?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 28, 2008)

Brother Grape is the multifloral grape with smaller flowers. Substance isn't quite there with the Brother Grape compared to Sogo Grape although BG can be darn thick and waxy too still doesn't compare IMO. Sogo Grape has larger flowers and the spike sometimes acts like violacea and friends in that it continues to spit out flowers, but with much greater distance between them (no chain effect). I'm sure Sogo Grape would branch on a happy plant, but Sogo Grape branches freely even on young plants. 

-Ernie


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe it was Brother Grape that I had...that was over 5 years ago that I got rid of most of those.


----------



## Hien (Feb 28, 2008)

Big leaf orchids has 
Sogo grape'EFG'
for 25.00 a plant
So I think you get a good deal.
You should see how pricey the stores in Manhattan charge for an unknown phal hybrid.

http://bigleaforchids.com/catalog/p....html?osCsid=8f63fd18f6430df2f131c6298218c2a1

http://bigleaforchids.com/catalog/p...Csid=8f63fd18f6430df2f131c6298218c2a1&image=0


----------

